# Strainer below #6 on the Ark.



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of wood on the move today all over the Ark, and a few paddles too.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That strainer is pretty dangerous at this level (~3000 cfs). It is kind of hard to see from upstream even though it is reaching over 1/2 way across the river. The water is gushing over it and it is just waiting for a raft to take the right hand line and get mauled.

I've never paddled the numbers over 3000 cfs before... wow.


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

The strainer on the Numbers is definitely bad. Yesterday we saw one person hit it and swim, and one in our party was pinned under it for a while before he managed to get out while still in his boat.

You can see where the base of the log sets on river right, but it is very difficult to see in the middle of the river...just looks like a little wave and hole. You definitely want to be in the left third of the river after #6.

Other than that, the Numbers at 3000 is a hoot. Got a lotta bracing practice.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

You can see/scout it from the road and it will not be hard to remove. The right side is on the bank so it will take all of maybe 15 min to get it out... 

Usually we like hangin from ropes just to make log removal fun but if this guy is there in another day or so our crew will go get it out...

Not hard to miss just know where it is at...

And yea the numbers at 3000 is sweet...


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

> Not hard to miss just know where it is at...
> 
> And yea the numbers at 3000 is sweet..


 

Thank you in advance if you get it out.

You really can NOT see it from upstream while running the river. We knew where it was from the Cairn the rangers placed on the road, and one of our party went right by it on Sunday when we ran it, and never saw it.. It is NASTY!

I had the run in with this tree that Paul mentioned on Saturrday. I thought I was pinning on a rock when I hit it... Scary moment.


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

Please do take a look at this and know where it is before putting in. From the river, I didn't see it until I was right on top of it on Sat., and was stuck under it in an instant. I heard of playboats popping right out the other side this weekend, but had to struggle to get my creeker out from under it, ultimately swimming. Due to the lack of visibility at the current levels this could be disastrous. Sincere thanks to the crew that gets this bastard out! Be safe, and have fun! Oh yeah, and #'s at 3k fuckin' rocks!


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We were able to remove the strainer this morning (7-2).


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks AHRA!


----------

